# Beekeeper's Cottage in the Woods - MrDan [Image HEAVY]



## MrDan (Apr 5, 2013)

THE Beekeeper's Cottage, otherwise known as The House in the Woods.
I first joined derelictplaces.co.uk back in December as a result of a conversation with a good friend of mine (sweet_pea) and one of the first reports I was amazed 
by was The Bee Keeper's Cottage (by UE-OMJ & shot_in_the_dark) from there I was linked to the original report of The House in the Woods (by Mookster).
sweet_pea and I discussed this and agreed this to be our holy grail, we set ourselves the challenge of finding this and agreed it would be such an achievement to 
find it, that the owner would deserve oral satisfaction. We each spent odd hours here and there conducting research from the photographs we could find even my 
dad was dragged in to the clue hunting, a couple of hours were spent together on satellite maps and I conducted 2 visits to hopeful locations only to be pleasantly 
surprised but also disappointed at the same time.

Eventually I managed to narrow it down to an area, I drove there at the first opportunity I had a couple of days later, and FOUND IT in the first half of March  
I went inside for a quick snoop and had to drag myself away as I wanted sweet_pea to be with me on the proper initial explore. I have since been back 3 or 4 
times alone, and plan to go back even more to uncover the story behind this place. I never received my BJ.

sweet_pea's report can be found here.

There's an awful lot of documents dating way back to the 1930's and before! I have taken a number of photos of the documents, and will post these towards 
the end of the report, as I know these won't interest everyone.







































































































































































































































I'll be happy if you've enjoyed viewing my photos just a fraction of the amount that I enjoyed being there and taking them, despite the overwhelming sadness 
that there is reading through some of the personal letters and photos. Like I say, I am planning to go back, if you've already been and would like a re-visit 
please feel free to pm me, but only if you've already been, I've taken a lot of time to scour through my images and remove any clues as to the location, in 
respect to the family, the site, and our fellow explorers who have been before. This report is proof that persistence and hard work pays off 
​


----------



## Bones out (Apr 5, 2013)

Respect all around for that cracking report... Long may it stay off the radar and keep the looters away


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 5, 2013)

What a report! Awesome, well done. Cant get more in depth than that


----------



## Cachewoo (Apr 5, 2013)

Very interesting fella quality find


----------



## sweet pea (Apr 5, 2013)

tops mine mate ive got another camera to try out


----------



## MrDan (Apr 5, 2013)

sweet pea said:


> tops mine mate ive got another camera to try out



Thanks mate, we'll need to arrange to go out and test it then


----------



## ZerO81 (Apr 5, 2013)

> I'll be happy if you've enjoyed viewing my photos just a fraction of the amount that I enjoyed being there and taking them



Erm..Yes...Yes I did very much, as this is an excellent report, i did not realise there was that much paperwork there!


----------



## barogerl (Apr 5, 2013)

A very attractive set of photos, I liked the supporting documents, brings the subject to life. A very good effort indeed
Barogerl


----------



## meinbfd (Apr 5, 2013)

Fantastic report and pics 

Thank you 

Keeping our past alive


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 5, 2013)

Simply amazing, cant put my finger on a fave. Personal photos are heartbreaking, love the gnome and the RAC badge! 
Just stunning, thanks for sharing.


----------



## demon-pap (Apr 5, 2013)

Stunning place very well done, thanks for sharing


----------



## NakedEye (Apr 5, 2013)

exceptional....brilliant report.....such history in that place.....long may it stay a secret.....I'd hate the scum to trash such a charming and well kept house of memories....loved it...cheers for your work there my friend.


----------



## mookster (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow, someone who dug through even more of the mess than me the second time around!


----------



## MrDan (Apr 6, 2013)

Honestly reading these comments has made it even more of great explore for me. The icing in the cake is some good feedback on the forum! Cheers guys!


----------



## techmylife (Apr 6, 2013)

Great report and some excellent images. The watch and the perfume could almost be an advertisement - nice!


----------



## LulaTaHula (Apr 6, 2013)

Those documents are true urbex treasure - the life left behind! What an amazing report. Thank you for all the detail. I love the child's story and the teddy bear too


----------

